

It's a small world after all (infographic) - mgla
http://spikedmath.com/420.html

======
tokenadult
It's presented as an infographic on screen, but it's quite a readable and
interesting essay, and unlike most infographics, here the author makes clear
all his assumptions and shows his work in the calculations he did to reach his
conclusions. I shared this with my Facebook friends, who include many
mathematics teachers.

